

Heroku Add On redesign: Impact to Spreedly lead flow - jusben1369
http://blog.spreedly.com/?p=149

======
ebellity
I agree, it's great that you're transparent about your numbers like that. I
did actually notice your add-on on Heroku, but didn't try it. I think there
was Chargify before as weel but not sure its still there. So, in a way, even
if you don't get sign ups, it's still good visibility for people like me who
can sign up later if they overlap this presence with another add / article
reference somewhere else.

That being said, I was thinking about working on releasing an add-on but i
find these numbers pretty low in absolute value, not sure it's worth investing
time for us.

------
thetrumanshow
I had wondered about what integrating with Heroku might do. These numbers seem
incredibly low and discouraging.

~~~
jusben1369
Maybe think of it relative to your current lead flow. A 30% uptick would be
good no?

~~~
thetrumanshow
You should certainly chase things that drive more highly qualified people into
your funnel, no doubt. But I would have thought that the Heroku store would
have been a much larger step-change. Very interesting.

Although, to your point in the article, Spreedly integration is probably a
higher-touch process for most people. I would have been scratching my head as
to what I would expect happen if I turned Spreedly on in my Heroku dashboard.

Btw, love that you're being candid with numbers. These kinds of things are
interesting to us here. I'd personally like to hear more about the pricing
changes you made last year, and what impact it had on your business.

